# Solved: Mac os x installation disc problem!! Help!



## bigsmalz24

Hi, so i just received my brand new 13" customized macbook in black..Here's a little information about it just so you can get an idea..


2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB (2x2GB)
250GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
8x SuperDrive DVD Burner
Intel GMA X3100 Graphics
13.3" Glossy Widescreen Display
iSight Webcam, Bluetooth 2.0+EDR
802.11n AirPort Extreme Wi-Fi
Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard
My mac came with two grey MAC OS X installation discs, and I installed the first one and that was successful. The message that appeared next asked me to insert the second disc to complete the installation process. But my problem is when I insert the MAC OS X Install Disc 2, the same message keeps popping up over and over again:
"An error occurred while installing MAC OS X. Click Continue for details." On the bottom of the page it gives me two options, "GO BACK" (which is greyed out so I can't click on it) and "continue."

So when i click on the continue button, this message appears:
"INSTALL FAILED
MAC OS X could not be installed on your computer.
The installer could not locate the data it needed to install the software. Check your install media or internet connection and try again or contact the software manufacturer for assistance. 
Click restart to restart your computer and try installing again."

And again, I click on START, my computer restarts but ends up on the same page where the first message appears again, 
"An error occurred while installing MAC OS X. Click Continue for details."

I keep getting this message, on the top left hand side of the screen, it says "MAC OS X INSTALLER" and when i click on it, there is a drop down list with 2 options, "about MAC OS X Installer" and "QUIT MAC OS X installer"....neither of which WORKS. I tried clicking on the quit several times but it makes that rejected noise and nothing happens, i even tried the command Q button..doesn't work. i TOOK out my battery, doesn't work. My lap top is STUCK on that stupid MAC installer error screen.... Oh and if you think it's a software problem, I asked my friend to let me borrow his BRAND NEW mac os X discs thinking that there was something defective on my DISC 2 that came with my mac, but the same message pops up when I insert it into the slot...

WHAT CAN I DO??? HELP PLEASE!! I'm a first time mac user and so far i'm not liking it much.


----------



## MaidenFan

Best thing to do at this point is go back to stage one, and start the install again. Put the first disc in the drive, and turn on the laptop while pressing the C key (this tells it to boot from the CD drive rather than the hard drive).

From there, follow all of the normal procedures - I'm not entirely sure what messed up on your install, but it should work.

By the way, if you bought the machine direct from Apple, OS X would have already been pre-loaded. You shouldn't need to reinstall the OS.


----------



## VegasACF

Agreed. Your computer should boot from the disk and allow you to take it from there.

I am wondering why you attempted to install the OS in the first place. It should have already been alive and kicking.


----------



## bigsmalz24

sadly, i am wondering that myself, i realized I didn't have to install it after the first cd was complete, i got it from BH photos or something, which is direct from Apple...i'm such a noob but anyways

i tried rebooting it from the cd drive, i inserted disc 1, pressed the power button and held down C... it made some beeping noise, but then it returned to the screen (that i've been seeing) where it says, 

"Installing Max OS x on the volume Macintosh HD
Insert the Mac OS X Install Disc 2 to continue installation"

It didn't work, i might have to call in for their technical support or make an appointment with their mac genius bar if a couple more attempts don't work..any ideas?


----------



## VegasACF

Sounds like you have a couple good ones (ideas) going there on your own. Throw yourself on your sword if need be. If it's a new computer Apple should make it work for you, even if you did kind of screw things up. They'd much rather make a new customer than a new enemy. 

In reference to your original post's last line, though... Don't blame the computer, nor the company, for a problem you created. I'm sure you realize that, but it's worth saying, nonetheless. 

Now it's time for tough love: WHY DIDN'T YOU TURN THE DAMNED THING ON AND LET IT BOOT UP BEFORE YOU JUST DOVE IN AND DECIDED TO DO BRAIN SURGERY ON IT?!? EGAD, MAN (or woman, whatever)!!! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?!?


----------



## bigsmalz24

oh i got it fixed today so thanks everyone for your input! Apparently, sometimes the CDs are defective (according to the guy) and so he just finished the installation for me with their equipment..whoo!

VegasACF,
hmm i DID turn the lap top on...and let it boot up...THAT was the problem, I didn't even touch it while it was installing, so you probably misunderstood....cuz i dove in to do brain surgery AFTER the damn ERROR message on the installation DISC 2 popped up...i mean i dont think i should just sit there and stare at the error message without trying anything...but thanks for your tough love anyways.. much appreciated i think..

well everything is fixed so i'm happy. 
Happy holidays ppl!


----------



## MaidenFan

I think VegasACF's point was that you shouldn't have even tried to install the OS on the MacBook. It was already preinstalled.


----------

